
Ask HN: Why don't Google/Facebook owe taxes for uploaded content? - sharemywin
It&#x27;s seems like if I gift or barter, I would owe taxes on the value of the gifts&#x2F;goods received.<p>When someone uploads content and grants a facebook&#x2F;youtube a license why aren&#x27;t they taxed?
======
aurizon
Only in the USA... In Canada you can give people stuff if you like. Lotteries
and gambling winnings are tax free. Gambling and lottery losses are not
deductible. I am constantly amazed that the USA taxes or tries to tax all that
stuff, and defrauds you on the input deduction. You buy a lottery ticket = say
$10. If your winnings are taxable, your $10 ticket cost should be a deduction
- right? Not in the USA. Then there are medical costs = fraud at a new and far
higher level.

